# URGENT:- lovely little dog needs a home!



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Well heres the story:- I went to get a dog for someone I know as they cant drive and really wanted this little dog. They've had her for a few days and dumped her on my doorstep first thing this morning saying they cant cope!

She's only a mixed breed - bit of lab, bit of staff but is a pretty little dog (about same size as a whippet i think?) Shes 6 months old and as far as I've been told she's had her jabs but not been spayed.

She's brilliant with cats and kids but the problem is she's not toilet trained which is why they've dumped her on me! 

So I thought well maybe I could keep her but she keeps trying to eat my rabbit so he's stuck in his house til I find her somewhere to go - his house is designed for him to have free run of the garden so it's quite a problem to keep her here 

So what do I do now?
I cant keep her - wish I could cus she's a real sweetie but it just wont work with the rabbit. 

Im soo angry at these people as they soo wanted her and she's perfect apart from a bit of training and going back to basics for toilet training!

Please help


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so wish i could help but cant  i hope u find someone to take her. thats really bad of your freind


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of her for you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Where did you get her from? If it was a rescue will they not take her back if you explain the situation, or is there not a local rescue that may take her in for rehoming if it was a private reho
ing and the previous owners wont take her back.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

It was a private rehome and the woman wont take her back so im kinda stuck in the middle 

Its making me soo mad though cus I did this favour for them and they not even close friends just another parent I know from school run and she's a fab little dog - I mean how many people can get a dog for free thats already sociable with kids AND cats AND dogs and the only real hiccup is the toilet training!

I think im gonna have to try the rspca when it opens at 1pm and hope they have space and can find her a home she deserves x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> It was a private rehome and the woman wont take her back so im kinda stuck in the middle
> 
> Its making me soo mad though cus I did this favour for them and they not even close friends just another parent I know from school run and she's a fab little dog - I mean how many people can get a dog for free thats already sociable with kids AND cats AND dogs and the only real hiccup is the toilet training!
> 
> I think im gonna have to try the rspca when it opens at 1pm and hope they have space and can find her a home she deserves x


I know at one point that the rspca was only taking in cases and strays at one point they were so full, dont know if the situation has eased yet. It seems a shame if in every other way she is a sweet perfect little dog. A couple of weeks with some intnse toilet training and she would probably be perfect. It might be an idea to do a google search or look in your local directories to see if there is any other or small independant homes in the area as a back up just in case.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah she really is the sweetest little dog and just needs a bit of training and she really would be perfect - as long as you dont have rabbits lol

Thanks for the help I shall take a look online now x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Update:-

The rspca reluctantly took her in, one lady was really nice and understood the situation but the other lady treated me like it was ME abandoning her 

She was just like - "well cant you keep your rabbit in the hutch?" And I was like erm no his house is designed for him to come out and run free round the garden, I spent over £1k making the garden right for him and he's a giant rabbit so it really wouldn't be fair to just get him a little run either!

But anyways they have taken her in and hopefully find a nice loving home that deserves such a sweet little dog x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Update:-
> 
> The rspca reluctantly took her in, one lady was really nice and understood the situation but the other lady treated me like it was ME abandoning her
> 
> ...


Glad they took her in hopefully she will find a nice home very soon. Its not your fault if you only just originally went to pick her up for someone. It was good of you to take her in and bother to find somewhere for her.

Im sure the other lady in the rescue probably didnt mean anything. You have to realise they are dealing with dogs everyday, they see all sorts bring dogs in on a daily basis for reasons you probably would not believe, they also tend to have heard every excuse under the sun, its not hard when you see so much of it so regularly to become a little sceptical at times.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I dont think I could work in an animal shelter, the pathetic excuses you see for animals being dumped is incredible! I occasionally go to their fund raises and have a peek at the animals (and occasionally end up rehoming one or 2 lol) but I usually end up coming home angry at how so many can end up there for such little things 

All my animals are my babys and cant imagine giving any of them up for anything! - And they've not always been easy either - adopted one feral cat who now adores human contact and more recently 2 cats that had been badly abused, extremly underweight and weren't litter trained or anything - all full members of the household and will stay that way til the day they pass onto heaven (hopefully many many years from now!)


----------

